# Nintendo DSi 1.4 update on December 2009/ Q1 2010



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 13, 2009)

http://joshseverydaylife.blogspot.com/2009...-e3-update.html



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I recently talked to a friend who went to E3 and he said that there would be an update to the Nintendo DSi. This 1.4E update would include a so-called webcam. Other than that he did not tell me anything else. One thing for sure is that it will be realesed near December 2009 or 2010.



Also one is noted for the new anti-piracy patch for DS games this coming December so a lot of things may happen on the Nintendo DS and DSi. It could be the month we are all waiting for that the Big N will finally release the worst nightmare of hackers.

In my opinion, it's not only the webcam that'll be release but also the patch flashcart users are ready for. So pack those updatable flashcarts like Acekard 2i, EZ Flash Vi, SUPERCARD DS ONEi and the latest (as of writing) the M3i Zero.

Take note that the webcam is available for European DSi and I dont know on other regions. Get ready for a DSi ware IM this comming Q4 2009 for the webcam (that's where we use it, right?)

--

On the other news, Chris_Skylock will be doing an in-depth never-before-seen (sort of) review of the Nintendo DSi in both written and in video. This covers the whole system structure, included software, "what's new?", "how long the DSi can play the music when closed?" and stuff like that. Things that are not covered are the inner parts as we dont know how to return the parts after it was disassembled. It'll be his first well-written review and it's his first time to write a review for the world to see (sort of). It'll be in his Friendster Blog and link will be given here, on this post.

Thank you for your time in reading this "blog" and nothing on this statement may be true without confirmation about Nintendo. Let's wait for the TGS2009 or the Nintendo Conference coming (if there's one this year)


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jun 13, 2009)

Um... what? Webcam? Sounds exciting. =)

I just can't believe it'll be months before an actual update.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm rather sceptic about the new oiracy protection. My experience shows piracy becomes unstopable once the system is hacked.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 13, 2009)

I just knew there would be a camera feature!


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 13, 2009)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> I'm rather sceptic about the new oiracy protection. My experience shows piracy becomes unstopable once the system is hacked.



That depends on your definition of "hacked". Do you mean hacked like the DSL, or hacked like the Wii? I'll agree though, once the DSi is as thoroughly hacked as the Wii is, there isn't going to be much that can be done about it.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2009)

webcam?
so can we use that to have online chat with our friends?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 13, 2009)

Webcam? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wonder how much space it would take up on the internal mem to make that possible...


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 13, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> Also one is noted for the new anti-piracy patch for DS games this coming December so a lot of things may happen on the Nintendo DS and DSi. It could be the month we are all waiting for that the Big N will finally release the worst nightmare of hackers.
> 
> In my opinion, it's not only the webcam that'll be release but also the patch flashcart users are ready for. So pack those updatable flashcarts like Acekard 2i, EZ Flash Vi, SUPERCARD DS ONEi and the latest (as of writing) the M3i Zero.
> 
> ...



That could spell the end of DS piracy.

That webcam is not a good idea since most people use it to film questionable things that all of you know, Nintendo needed to quit with the built-in camera.  With it's connectivity to Facebook, it's going to be a disaster.

If the patch rumor is true then it's free DSiware from that point on too bad the patch might not get rid of the region lock for US and European DSi owners.

TGS is still going to be in September and I will find a way to tune in live so I can verify the news and maybe get some information on Love Plus while I'm at it.  Seriously Konami, what's the hold up or should I even know.


----------



## soldialga (Jun 13, 2009)

why they let people know there will be piracy its stupid!


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 13, 2009)

when i mean patch here I really mean Nintendo going to patch new games of 2010 to make it tougher for DS hackers not a patch to go against the piracy issue


----------



## OJClock (Jun 13, 2009)

is this source even reliable?

looks to me like it's owned by some 13 year old living in ca, and this is his second post


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 14, 2009)

you are right about there. As I mentioned, nothing in this thread is true unless mention in the TGS2009 or the Nintendo Conference Fall 2009 (if it has one)

As for the DSi Flashcart blockage update, it could be the day we are all waiting for.


----------



## antonkan (Jun 14, 2009)

I sent an email to Nintendo about the firmware version 1.4 and here's a reply:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> While there are plans for future Nintendo DSi system updates, *we don’t yet have specific details that we can share with you.*  When we do, you can be sure that we’ll post this information to our website (http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/d...ystemUpdate.jsp), so please keep checking back!
> 
> ...



Nintendo didn't announce the next firmware version 1.4. Instead, they have a link above so that Nintendo will post this for future updates.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 15, 2009)

like all company with updates, they dont exactly give so much details on future project. that's why we have spies to monitor their every move. also, nintendo, themselves, will not mention the anti-piracy code but 3rd party will.

let's wait for future conference


----------

